# Passenger side CV axle install 2017



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes


----------



## nickgarthwaite (May 30, 2021)

in my case with a gen 1, yes so i would assume yes in your case too. just put a oil drain pan under and dont forget to top off your fluid after


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ONLY lift the right side and you won't.


----------

